# What ever happened to the love of the hunt?



## Guest (Feb 11, 2005)

I think there was an article in Deer and Deer Hunting about this not to long ago. It seems like today us hunters are classified no longer as hunters but as "deer managers." It seems like we are the states robots set out to kill every deer we see somtimes in order to keep the deer population down in our state. They now are even hiring "sharpshooters" to come and manage our herd for us. And the thought of all of "deer managers" makes me sick.

I am not a game manager. 
I do not hunt to control the deer population.

Today it seems like its all about the kill. That if you fail to kill an animal that day than your hunt was a waste. But really its not about the kill at all. Dont get me wrong when one does kill a deer, regardless of buck or doe, they should be very proud. But the the success of a hunt should not be measured by the number of deer killed, but of the spirit of the hunt its self. Some may ask "what is the spirit of the hunt?" Well its different to everybody. To me its getting out there in the woods or feilds, perched up in a tree, and enjoying the great land that God created for us. Its watching the sun come up over the ridge bringing a new day, and then setting once again. Its watching the small woodland creatures scuury about the forest, and soaking in all mother nature has to offer. Its about watching deer walk right under your stand, and never ever feel the need to kill them, but instead just watch the gracefulness of them. Its about thinking, thinking of old hunting buddys and reminincing about past hunts. Its about working hard scouting and preparing for the hunt, and when you do kill a deer, the satisfaction and sweetness knowing it was all worth it. Hunting is much deeper than a hobby or pastime for me, its more like a religion. 


Sorry for the length of the post, I just thought I would share some of my thoughts with you, thanks for taking the time to read it.


----------



## zamoyer (May 24, 2004)

I feel the same way Traphunter. This was my first year of bow hunting, I had gun hunted in the past but this was my first for bow hunting. Even though I wasn't able to kill one this year with my bow it didn't even matter, because the best part of it was being able to go out and spend time in the woods with my Grandfather. Getting a deer would just have been a bonus for the year. I just can't wait for next year when I get to do it all over again.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Both of you have said it well. For a person to go "hunting" and be disappointed at coming home empty-handed, well, to me that is not "hunting". I feel the same way about fishing. There are plenty of times that my main goal while in the woods is to just clear my head and relax. The rest of the time the goal is to enjoy the sights and sounds and solitude. If I come home with something for the table or freezer, it was just that much better of a day.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Ditto your thoughts and feelings.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 9, 2004)

Well said!!! And if you do get a deer the hunt is over and the work starts.That is why I fish for musky!!! Don't have to take many off the hook.HA HA


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I couldn't agree more with the spirit of the hunt as you have explained it... 

THANKS for the post/thread... We need more outdoorsmen and hunters like you and those who have replied... Our kids need to look to us for guidance as future outdoorsmen/hunters/stewards of the land and when they see the real reason(s) hunting is needed now and in the future then we will all know that we have left things better then we found them... I do want to comment on specific points you have made in your post...



> enjoying the great land that God created for us


I NEVER feel closer to my maker then when I am outdoors looking at all the wonders our creator has made for us... Truly is a wonder to behold and beyond imagination... I am forever thankful to be able to enjoy the great outdoors and feel spiritual many times afield...





> It seems like today us hunters are classified no longer as hunters but as "deer managers." It seems like we are the states robots set out to kill every deer we see somtimes in order to keep the deer population down in our state. They now are even hiring "sharpshooters" to come and manage our herd for us. And the thought of all of "deer managers" makes me sick.
> 
> I am not a game manager.
> I do not hunt to control the deer population.



I work in Solon where they have hired sharpshooters to thin out the deer population and it is needed far more then I could ever explain here... I have worked there the last 20+ years and have watched the deer become more dangerous and bold when crossing roads on an almost daily basis. Hunting is not allowed so the need is there for the sharpshooters.

Like it or not we are stewards of the land, we are game managers, we are deer managers in our own way. When we make a decision to harvest an animal or not that directly makes us a huge part game management, and as a hunter we should be proud that that is exactly what we are doing. We are part of the equation and part that conclusion if you will... Do not take me wrong I am all for the spirit of the hunt and in fact have not pulled the trigger on a deer in a couple years now even though I have had the chances. I prefer to take others hunting and get children involved. My pleasure comes from the pleasure of others and the harvesting of game, deer as an example, does not even come into play...

To summarize this topic let me say this...

We are just a part of the management team that stewards over game populations and yes the harvest is an important tool in game management but it is not the reason we hunt it is simply one if the end results... 

I know many hunters who feel that without harvesting a deer they feel like they have failed or are not a good hunter in a word. As you have explained there is so so much more to it and I for one feel sorry for those who do not get it. Most of that comes from peer pressure or from others...

As an example my X onetime said to me that I get to go play, have fun, hunt all the time while she stays home with nothing to do. So I took her on occasions when I went scouting then on a few hunts. She said she did not realize how much work I put into the whole effort of hunting. She also said she did not know how peaceful it was, and spiritual, as she put it. She never knew the feelings I had and never said a word about me going anymore... I am happy we got to share those times together...

At school one year the kids came home and said how the teacher was bad talking hunters and the need for hunting these days. Guess what? I was lucky enough to go to parents day the following week and asked the teacher if I could talk about a subject very dear to my heart... She didn't know the can of worms she opened LOL... I went on and explained the need for hunting and how without it and without the way we raise animals for food ( I made the two look as one) and more that this world would turn upside down... There would not be enough food for anyone including animals... Turned out as many parents as kids asked me questions that day and the teacher pulled me aside and said I opened her eyes and thanked me "so very much"...

With all that said we need to remember we are game managers and that we are tools but we can't let that get into the way we feel about what we do or make it a reason to change the type of hunter we are... Be proud of our heritage as hunters and it sounds like you would be someone I would be honored to share a day in the woods and fields with...

I need to go soak my two fingers now


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Well said...


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2005)

Man...Traphunter....Clyde....you guys really got the emotions flowing. I'm just glad Traphunter didn't start into......... 'the smell of the fall flowers, the leaves gently fluttering onto the forest floors....the precious sounds of a whippoorwill echoing in the background as the sun majestically lowers through clouds and over the mountains.......etc.'

"Spirit of the Hunt" - to me, its getting up at 5:00AM with a feeling in your head that you'd swear a mule kicked your mullet in your sleep when in fact its simply the after affects of a couple 40's too much of Colt 45 Xtra Malt and 3 packs of Salem Light 100s. Arriving at your hunting spot and staggering through the dark trees and getting smacked at least once with a briar bush in your top lip. Arriving at your tree, with the hangover still lingering, climbing up half way, getting light headed and thinking...maybe I should ground hunt today. And as the sun rises, you start to get really sleepy wondering why you didn't stay in bed. But once the animals of the forest begin frolicking, you think to yourself, man...I'm glad I made it out this morning....and when that big buck walks under you stand you spine him because you're still too tired to do any tracking.

And whats so bad about being called a "deer manager?" I've been called a lot worse. i.e. Like a lazy BLEEP BLEEPER, a no good son of a BLEEP, stupid dumb BLEEP. A lying, stealing, cheating BLEEP BLEEPER, and a BLEEPING BLEEP BLEEPER! 

Who cares what people think of us as hunters? I feel pretty good about myself and my hunting heritage as my ancesterors were 1/8th navajo indians. That makes me a 1/4th. I think.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Classic. I know that feeling.


----------



## carphunter (Apr 13, 2004)

I'll tell you what,if it was all about the kill then I would be very disappointed! Hunting is all about the thrill of being able to get in the outdoors and enjoying what I love to be doing. Don't get me wrong when I get the chance to harvest an animal it is great. Alot of people think that hunting is about the kill. If they were in my shoes then some people would be very disappointed.Traphunter knows exactly what I am talking about.I just hope all of the pochers- like my stupid uncle  - and all these other people who hunt just for the thrill of killing something would understand what we are talking about.


----------



## lureboy98 (Aug 24, 2004)

I feel the same way....walked around on our hunting spot for the first time in a few months...found a pile of 7 to 8 dead deer with skull plates or antlers missing. Nearby was a feeder and a groudblind. Called the game warden but I dont see how people could seriously do something like that. I have a hard enough time killing one deer. They are such great animals and then you walk up on a pile of dead deer...i'm still heated.


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

Lil' Rob said:


> Both of you have said it well. For a person to go "hunting" and be disappointed at coming home empty-handed, well, to me that is not "hunting". I feel the same way about fishing. There are plenty of times that my main goal while in the woods is to just clear my head and relax. The rest of the time the goal is to enjoy the sights and sounds and solitude. If I come home with something for the table or freezer, it was just that much better of a day.


I agree with what you all have said. I try to get into the woods as offten as possible to clear my head and relax. Even though it is alot of wokr it is still relaxing. Sometimes I get really cuaght up with work and school and my body will tell me (chest pains, heart burn) when it is time to just up and leave for a couple of days. 


A bad day hunting or fishing still beats a good day at work!!!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

lureboy, was this on your land ? If so shoot I'd be ticked about the trespasing part as well as the obvious abuse to the deer. What did the game warden do?


----------



## lureboy98 (Aug 24, 2004)

This was on my dad's best friends land which me and my dad frequently visit. Of all the people who have permission we by far use it the most. Because we are such good friends with the owner we know who has permission to be there and who does not. My dad is still waiting on a call from the game warden.


----------



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

Please document it!get pictures, send them to Cols. hdqtrs.this needs to be pursued!!!"hunters" like that need prosecution! If we dont police ourselves the "anti's" will!


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

i feel the same way as you guys my mother and step father live in southern ohio so with mine and my wifes work schedules we dont get the chance to go see them as much me and my father just bought some land not too far from them last summer now this may come to a shock to some but my dad and step dad get along like they have been best friends for years mom and dad just decided it wasnt working so they called it quits , anyway we all finnaly got to hunt together as a group last year something that hasnt happend much the past couple years even though all of us harvested deer the simple fact that we were all together as a family meant more to me than actually taking a deer i will really miss these two men when they are gone they are 2 of the greatest men i know . 
anyway if we were meant to kill a deer or turkey or what ever you quarry every time we went afield we would simply be killers and not hunters . one other thing that bothers me is the emphasis on trophy bucks almost all the shows you see on tv and just about every article in most magazines speak of trophy bucks and trophy deer management my opinion an adult doe is just as much a challenge than a mature buck these animals deserve more respect than to be classified as tropies according to antler size and body wieght , sometimes i think to much attention is given to killing monster bucks and young hunters are very impressionable , they see and here this type of talk and attitude and sometimes get the wrong idea of what hunting really is . 
well i,ll quit rambling now , just thought id give my thoughts on the whole hunting thing .


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Your a lucky guy man..
I have a buddy who lives with his dad above his mom and step dad... 
I simply could not imagine that but it is also nice to see how well it works...


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

thanks turkeyhunter. its all about a mutual respect for one another my dad is happy my mom has found someone who makes her happy and she feels the same way for him my stepdad went through a nasty divorce with his ex wife and has tried to be courteous towards his ex on acount of my stepsisters but she feels she has to be rude and demeaning at all times sometimes things work out i happen to be very fortunate with every one getting along i think perhaps if iwere younger maybe things wouldnt be this way. its hard to say. this is why i respect them immensely and appreciate there knowlege and wisdom in all aspects of life not just when it come to the outdoors i only hope i can be as good a man as them someday .


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

When I think of hunting it is the smell that gets me going. Fresh fall woods or the smell of fresh snow as I head out to do some bird hunting. I have gotten to the point where scouting for deer is more fun the harvesting. I will scout and put my dad, brother and the camp cook in the best places. It is fun to pinpoint what time a dear will be coming into an area. Setting in the woods while turkey hunting and snaping some spice wood next to you and smelling it or just moving the leaves out of the way to have a quite seat. Just yesterday I was fishing and could smell the flowers bloming and the smell of fresh cut hay. Every time a I smell these things I can remember past hunts or fishing trips and also think of new ones to come.


----------

